

Ask HN: Stock mac photos - soofaloofa

Hi,<p>Someone posted a while ago with shots of mac hardware with a creative commons licence. Does anyone know the link?
======
greg7mdp
go to [http://unsplash.com/](http://unsplash.com/) and scroll down, you'll
find them.

